# Radeon 8750m vs gf gt820m



## Zölle (3. Februar 2014)

Servus, ich bin kurz davor mir bei media markt n notebook zu kaufen. Entweder ein acer oder asus für jeweils 599. einziger unterschied ist eig nur die graka. Entweder radeon 8750m im acer oder geforce gt820m im asus. Kann mir jmd kurz und knapp sagen welche grafik besser ist?


----------



## iTzZent (3. Februar 2014)

Die HD8750M ist deutlich besser. Sie kommt da schon fast an eine GT740M ran. Die GT820M ist nur eine umbenannte GT720M, welche wiederrum eine umbenannte GT630M war, welche wiederrum eine umbenannte GT540M war, welche wiederrum eine leicht verbesserte GT435M war 

Die GT740M ist gut 2x so schnell wie eine GT720M.


----------



## Zölle (3. Februar 2014)

Cool vielen dank. Dann werd ich mir das acer holen


----------



## iTzZent (3. Februar 2014)

Für 599Euro bekommst du aber auch schon eine GT750M, welche nochmal DEUTLICH schneller wie eine GT740M ist.

Acer Aspire V5-573G-54204G50akk, schwarz (NX.MCEEG.017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200U, 2x 1.60GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce  GT 750M, 4GB, HDMI, Mini Displayport • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080,  non-glare • Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 2in1 (SD/SDHC) • Webcam: 1.3  Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Linpus Linux • Akku: Li-Polymer, 4 Zellen,  3560mAh, 6.5h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 2.00kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock,  beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre

Dies ist das z.Z. beste Gerät für unter 600Euro. Es hat alles, was ein Notebook haben muss... sogar ein Backlight Keyboard und Aluminium Elemente.


----------



## JinuHunter (3. Februar 2014)

Dieses Notebook
Acer Aspire V5-573G-54204G50akk, schwarz (NX.MCEEG.017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hat aber einige Nachteile:
Zum einen kein DVD-Laufwerk, wozu man noch ein externes haben oder kaufen müsste.
Sowie ist nur Linux installiert, was bei der Frage nach Grafikleistung woll nicht das beste Betriebssystem ist.


----------



## iTzZent (3. Februar 2014)

Naja, kaum ein mensch braucht ein DVD Laufwerk in zeiten des schnellen Internets und des USB 3.0  Meines ist verstaubt regelmässig, weil es nie genutzt wird... 

Und was Windows angeht, Windows 7 gibt es für 30Euro.... Windows 8 wird für um die 40-60Euro gehandelt... Abgesehen davon gibt es auch noch die 90 Tage Trial Version von Windows 8. Damit kann man es denn auch erstmal gemütlich testen...


----------



## Zölle (3. Februar 2014)

So das Notebook ist jetzt gekauft, danke für eure anregungen. ich muss aber eines sagen, das mit dem laufwerk stimmt so nicht  ich hab die rezension bei amazon gelesen und dachte auch WTF...aber an meinem läppi ist definitiv ein laufwerk.

Für 599 (glaube ich zumindest) kann man nicht mekern, zumal ichs 33monate finanziert hab, weil das mit 0% ist und man inflationär gesehen nur gewinnt, und am ende wohl ~10% real gespart hat. Achso ja und windows 8 ist (leider  ) auch drauf. Daher hab ich was komplett anderes, als das was bei amazon gehandelt wird.

Finds eh unnötig, dass die elektrohändler und die online shops immer wahnwitzige bezeichnungen haben, so dass kein mensch durchblicken kann.


----------



## iTzZent (3. Februar 2014)

Wir reden vom V5-573G. Bei dir geht es um das E1-572G, welches bei weitem schlechter ist...

Du hast dir bestimmt dieses Gerät gekauft:
Acer Aspire E1-572G-54208G75Mnkk, non-glare (NX.M8JEG.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200U, 2x 1.60GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 750GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: AMD  Radeon HD 8750M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1366x768, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: SD • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 4 Zellen, 2500mAh,  5.5h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 2.35kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)

Sicherlich hat es diverse Vorteile, aber das sind ehr kleine Vorteile, welche man auch problemlos nachrüsten kann.
+ grössere HDD
+ 8GB Ram
+ Windows 8
+ optisches Laufwerk

Im Vergleich zum gleich teureren V5-573G, welches ich oben erwähnt habe, hat es aber klare Nachteile
- deutlich langsamere Grafikkarte (HD8750M vs GT750M)
- bei weitem schlechteres Display (standard HD Display vs FullHD IPS Display)
- kein mSATA Slot vorhanden (wenn man eine SSD will, muss das optische Laufwerk oder die HDD weichen!)
- bei weitem schlechtere Verarbeitung (Plastik vs Alu)
- deutlich schwerer (2.4Kg vs 2Kg)

Die Pluspunkte vom E1 kann man problemlos beim V5 nachrüsten, abgesehen vom optischen Laufwerk....  Wenn man aber halbwegs verknüftig spiele will (in der Preisklasse), sollte man schon das schnellste mögliche Gerät nehmen.

Diese "wahnwitzigen" Bezeichnungen haben übrigens alle ihre Bedeutung. Wenn die nicht wären, könnte ein "normaler" Kunde die Geräte nicht auseinander halten und würde sich wundern, warum das "gleiche" Gerät doch so viele unterschiedliche Preise hat.

Und wenn man mit den Bezeichnungen nicht klar kommt, kann man schliesslich auch fragen.... hier im Forum oder beim Hersteller.... oder einfach die Augen aufmachen und selber die Details vergleichen.


----------

